# Sending Short-Stories to Magazines



## Vickyloo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

Quick question.  I have read numerous times about it is unacceptable to submit a story for consideration if it has previously been published elsewhere - a completely understandable point.  However, what if a story was put in a members' forum such as this one - would it still be unacceptable to send it to a magazine?

I'm new to this forum and this writing business - can you tell?  :geek:


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2011)

As long as you post it in the Writers' Workshop, where only members can view, you won't lose your first rights.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 28, 2011)

Ask them. I submitted some poems to *14* and told them which of them had been on sites such as this for peer review and asked if they could advise me on whether that constituted *publishing* them. Only miserablists will get annoyed. If you post them here as an autodidactic excercise, to me that doesn't constitute publishing as in _make available to the general public_, as we are a pretty restricted audience. If you are posting here merely to show off, you're on your own!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 28, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> Only *miserablists* will get annoyed.


Thank you, Bloggsworth, for my favorite new word! Love it.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Ditto. 

My last favorite word was Harlequin, but this one threw me off the bat.

Just for the record, my favorite word before Harlequin was Ebullient.

X\'D


----------



## jim rose (Sep 20, 2011)

Many publishers cover this in their guidelines and explain clearly that if registration to a group is necessary to view material first rights are not relinquished, as has been indicated already on this thread. I am responding to make the point that it is fine to submit previously published material to some publishers; some guidelines clearly explain that they pay less for said material. I also have requested to be allowed to submit a piece I was already paid for, to a publisher that did not address this in their guidelines. Twice I was given permission, both times my stories were rejected for reasons of merit.


----------



## Steamship (Dec 5, 2011)

Would this be considered the same for posting a few chapters of a novel? and does it cover anything published?


----------



## j.w.olson (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder why we don't make it so you have to be logged in to see anything on the website. I don't particularly like google crawling through all of my posts and potentially taking away my first publishing rights.

I guess that means I should just post everything in the Writers Workshop...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Dec 5, 2011)

Your point is quite understandable, J.W., but I think that would mean people have no access to the site before deciding whether or not to become members. Many people, myself included (and possibly you, too), will have browsed the site before becoming a member of our small community. #onlyhavethesite'sbestinterestsatheart. Ach! Damn twitter got me doing that all the time.


----------



## j.w.olson (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's a fair point.


----------



## Jakers1 (Dec 6, 2011)

My collection of forty-two short stories will be out in paperback this month. All of the stories have been published in anthologies, read on radio, published in newspapers etc.
I made sure I owned the rights, even though I'd been paid for several of them.
The collection was originally published as an ebook.
I hope this helps,
Jack


----------

